# Amazon



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Amazon has just announced this morning that customers in Spain will be eligible for free delivery on all orders over GBP25. Ireland became the first country outside the UK to benefit from the free delivery policy, back in October 2009. As from this morning, this service is now available in Spain and an additional eleven other countries. Bringing the total number of countries across Europe to sixteen.

I always use Amazon to send gifts to my grandchildren to this will be a huge saving for me.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Amazon has just announced this morning that customers in Spain will be eligible for free delivery on all orders over GBP25. Ireland became the first country outside the UK to benefit from the free delivery policy, back in October 2009. As from this morning, this service is now available in Spain and an additional eleven other countries. Bringing the total number of countries across Europe to sixteen.
> 
> I always use Amazon to send gifts to my grandchildren to this will be a huge saving for me.
> 
> Maiden




And in time for Christmas :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Amazon has just announced this morning that customers in Spain will be eligible for free delivery on all orders over GBP25. Ireland became the first country outside the UK to benefit from the free delivery policy, back in October 2009. As from this morning, this service is now available in Spain and an additional eleven other countries. Bringing the total number of countries across Europe to sixteen.
> 
> I always use Amazon to send gifts to my grandchildren to this will be a huge saving for me.
> 
> Maiden


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

that is fantastic news!!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

So that's something else I needn't miss


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> that is fantastic news!!






BBL... of to look at Amazon


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for that information. I use Amazon a lot but usually get things sent to my son's UK address then either he or my dil bring it on their regular monthly visits.
But now I might buy all the books and CDs I want up to £25 -I usually go for second-hand - and the postage I'll save will enable me to buy a few more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Woohoo! Stupid question, but there's no sort of import taxes between UK and Spain, are there?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

OK, now, call me thick.... but Amazon always confuses me. You pick an item and they sell it but at loads of prices. I presume they are like ebay and have other sellers too?

I presume also the free delivery option only applies if you select Amazon as the seller?

Can anyone shed some light on exactly how this site works? 

(Can you tell I usually buy my books in a book store!)

Sorry if I sound a bit like the lights are on but nobody is home, I just always found amazon a very confusing website!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> Woohoo! Stupid question, but there's no sort of import taxes between UK and Spain, are there?


No, all should be the same as buying in the UK. The only time things between EU countries gets complicated is if you are a VAT registered business dealing with another VAT registered business.

For example, if I have clients in the UK. I can charge my services SIN IVA if they are registered for VAT in the UK. They then add the VAT on in the UK (and then deduct it again on the same vat return because they can caim it back) - a paperwork nightmare but accountants love it! KERCHING!

Anyway, basically as a consumer you should just buy exacly as if you were in the UK, no import taxes or anything.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> OK, now, call me thick.... but Amazon always confuses me. You pick an item and they sell it but at loads of prices. I presume they are like ebay and have other sellers too?
> 
> I presume also the free delivery option only applies if you select Amazon as the seller?
> 
> ...


You find the book you want....and you will be given a range of options besides the Amazon 'own price'.- other sellers with differing prices, used in varying conditions and so on.
I'm not sure if the free delivery is restricted to Amazon. I'm about to find out.
Amazon is easy to use,Steve -it must be, I've been using it successfully for years for all kinds of things, not just books.
It should be a doddle for someone with your skills....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> You find the book you want....and you will be given a range of options besides the Amazon 'own price'.- other sellers with differing prices, used in varying conditions and so on.
> I'm not sure if the free delivery is restricted to Amazon. I'm about to find out.
> Amazon is easy to use,Steve -it must be, I've been using it successfully for years for all kinds of things, not just books.
> It should be a doddle for someone with your skills....


MY SKILLS - jeje :nerd: jeje  Flattery will get you everywhere dear:kiss:!!

I guessed it was pretty much something like that... I wonder if they sell Coffee machines 

I will venture online later and take a closer look, may even treat myself to some reading material!

Gracias for clearning that up! You are a superstar!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> MY SKILLS - jeje :nerd: jeje  Flattery will get you everywhere dear:kiss:!!
> 
> I guessed it was pretty much something like that... I wonder if they sell Coffee machines
> 
> ...


Cheeky boy!!
Yes, they do sell coffee machines. But not the sort you need and deserve, Steve.
So...get yourself down to Corte Ingles.
And while you're there, check out the menswear department.
I saw some gorgeous autumn/winter stuff when we were last there.
I have yet to meet a gay man who didn't look and smell good!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a thought....but if Amazon will honour free postage for their independent sellers...think how many used books retailing at 1p each you could get for £25 postage-free.
There's bound to be restrictions to prevent something like that


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Cheeky boy!!
> Yes, they do sell coffee machines. But not the sort you need and deserve, Steve.
> So...get yourself down to Corte Ingles.
> And while you're there, check out the menswear department.
> ...


OMG She's dressing me!  I might take you with me Mary... we can go shopping and have a proper girls day out!!!! :cheer2:

(But only if you bring your Dog - Guapo!!!)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> OMG She's dressing me!  I might take you with me Mary... we can go shopping and have a proper girls day out!!!! :cheer2:
> 
> (But only if you bring your Dog - Guapo!!!)



I have given my services as a style consultant to my men friends....they were very appreciative
Not sure about Our Little Azor though.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Just a thought....but if Amazon will honour free postage for their independent sellers...think how many used books retailing at 1p each you could get for £25 postage-free.
> There's bound to be restrictions to prevent something like that


That would make me one happy woman. There's only so many books I can bring across the Atlantic with me before my suitcases get too heavy!

Thanks for posting this thread. I'm very excited to start spending some dinero


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> That would make me one happy woman. There's only so many books I can bring across the Atlantic with me before my suitcases get too heavy!
> 
> Thanks for posting this thread. I'm very excited to start spending some dinero


Maybe Amazon watch this forum - it was only a day or two ago someone said about play.com and another offering free spanish shipping - and look whats happened! Their people must be looking at these forums for ideas of how to compete...

Let's put it to the test.....
_
I hear one online retailer is giving all members of this forum a free £100 books voucher.... maybe we should all go there instead of amazon!!!_

POWER TO THE PEOPLE


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Maybe Amazon watch this forum - it was only a day or two ago someone said about play.com and another offering free spanish shipping - and look whats happened! Their people must be looking at these forums for ideas of how to compete...
> 
> Let's put it to the test.....
> _
> ...


 That would make me the happiest girl in the north of Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the very good news Maiden!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

halydia said:


> That would make me one happy woman. There's only so many books I can bring across the Atlantic with me before my suitcases get too heavy!


I used to spend several weeks in summer in a tiny town in the Ottawa Valley where we had an apartment in a converted woollen mill. I always used to chuckle as 1) the building was situated in Mary Street and 2) there was a plaque on the wall proudly stating it was a 'Heritage' building, built in 1879.
At that time we lived in a three hundred-year-old cottage in the UK.
My biggest problem was taking enough books to last as I went on my own a couple of times. I used to have one case just for books.
So I was overjoyed when I learnt that, as a property-owner, I was entitled to have a card for the town library.
That town had a mere 4500 inhabitants but had one of the best libraries I've ever used. It was founded by a Scottish school teacher who persuaded the community to fund the building. Later it was taken over by the municipality or whatever the local council was called.
The town had been expanded in the early and mid-nineteenth century by industrious Scots from the Paisley/Renfrew/Glasgow area. who established the woollen mills. They left their mark in more ways than the purely commercial.
When I visited a year ago the town was dying. Shops boarded up, a hopeless feeling all round.
I'm glad we decided against living there but sad for the locals.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I used to spend several weeks in summer in a tiny town in the Ottawa Valley where we had an apartment in a converted woollen mill. I always used to chuckle as 1) the building was situated in Mary Street and 2) there was a plaque on the wall proudly stating it was a 'Heritage' building, built in 1879.
> At that time we lived in a three hundred-year-old cottage in the UK.
> My biggest problem was taking enough books to last as I went on my own a couple of times. I used to have one case just for books.
> So I was overjoyed when I learnt that, as a property-owner, I was entitled to have a card for the town library.
> ...


Hey, that's a VERY old building! 
Sad to hear. Small-town Canada is a great place to be, but I imagine they suffer from the same problem other small towns are seeing in Spain, the US, Canada, etc - few kids stay. 

I'd go to the library here, but books are the only thing I pretty much insist on being in English. I figure I spend the vast majority of my waking hours speaking in Spanish, so I insist upon "me time" being in English (hence this forum becoming my English language refuge  ). Therefore, HURRAY for amazon uk!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks for that information. I use Amazon a lot but usually get things sent to my son's UK address then either he or my dil bring it on their regular monthly visits.
> But now I might buy all the books and CDs I want up to £25 -I usually go for second-hand - and the postage I'll save will enable me to buy a few more.


I suspect the free postage will only apply if you buy from Amazon direct and not the second-hand sellers, as per the UK.

Gonna need even more Billy bookshelves ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> I'd go to the library here, but books are the only thing I pretty much insist on being in English. I figure I spend the vast majority of my waking hours speaking in Spanish, so I insist upon "me time" being in English (hence this forum becoming my English language refuge  ). Therefore, HURRAY for amazon uk!


I do agree! I rarely read in Spanish. Reading is relaxation for me, so that means in English.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

YAY this is great news. Im off to check now. It was me who said about play.com offering free delivery to Spain.


----------

